# Changing AD login names for example account original called bholly and want it to be



## adamf4i (May 10, 2011)

breth

WHat needs to be ran to get this change to go through cause I changed the login name but its not lettin me log in with new user login id


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

changing a name is only cosmetic. The underlying account and its rights remains.

same password as used before should work for this account.

why are you changing the name?


----------



## adamf4i (May 10, 2011)

names are all random different , ie: first initial last name , first name last initial just tryin to get some organization , similarities with all the usernames , first intial last name . So I changed the login name under properties of an individual user and its not letting me log in with the updated newly changed login name???

any suggestions?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what error are you getting?

why aren't you just logging in as admin and set the password?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I think what he's trying to do is standardize the login names of the users in AD, but the new login name isn't working correctly. If it's not working with the new name, does the old login name work correctly?

My guess is he's attempting to do this so people don't have to start with a clean profile and migrate everything.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would just create a new account and copy the profile info over to the new one then delete the old one.


----------



## adamf4i (May 10, 2011)

Ok , yes trying to have some standardize stuff here and makes everything look better to have everyones logins first initial last name . 2nd for lets take me for example I created an AD name ablack ok so thats how i log into the computer , i tried changing it the other day to adamblack but when i go to log into the computer i cant login with adamblack and then my password I can only get in with ablack and password. As far as what was said about copying the profile and creating a new one i will probally lose all there data as i noticted when i was messing around with a users account trying this stuff and then changed it back when the computer got rebooted it looked into her account normally but it acted like it was a brand new profile and nothing was on it yet , like all the default settings were in place , i still have not been able to locate a pst that just vanished off the win7 machine and is just nowhere to be found now!

I appreciate any help and answers you guys are providing to me so far though


----------



## adamf4i (May 10, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> what error are you getting?
> 
> why aren't you just logging in as admin and set the password?


this has nothing to do with being from an admin standpoint , its just the users login to the domain


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

" So I changed the login name under properties of an individual user and its not letting me log in with the updated newly changed login name???

any suggestions? "

You missed the point AND solution I provided
"why aren't you just logging in as admin and set the password? "

In other words if you changed the user account name but can't logon you then logon as admin and set the password to one you know and THEN logon as that user. Later you set the password to password and check the box for user must change the password at next logon. You call the user and tell them to use password to logon so they can then change the password.


----------



## adamf4i (May 10, 2011)

ok I dont understand what your saying because a admin account has nothing to do with logging in as a user??????

administrator login has nothing to do with the user logging in ,

I changed user login info in active directory users and computers


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

When you are changing logon name in users and computers did you make sure that the logon name on the box below (the previous versions) is changed also as if these ate different the change will not take effect


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

adamf4i said:


> ok I dont understand what your saying because a admin account has nothing to do with logging in as a user??????
> 
> administrator login has nothing to do with the user logging in ,
> 
> I changed user login info in active directory users and computers


I think what is being said is that changing the username AND the password for it might do the trick.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

How I change a users name

1. In AD you create a new user account with the name you desire.
2. Set the group/user permissions to match the old account
3. Copy the old accounts home folder contents to the new users folder.
4. Set the new users password to a known password like password.
5. Go to the users pc and logon as admin
6. Create the new user
7. Copy the old users profile contents to the new users profile
8. logon to the new users account. confirm AD access, etc
9. In AD set new user to change password at next logon.
10. give the user the new account information and the password of passwork do they can logon and set their new password.
11. delete the old accounts.


----------



## adamf4i (May 10, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> How I change a users name
> 
> 1. In AD you create a new user account with the name you desire.
> 2. Set the group/user permissions to match the old account
> ...


I agree with this on a different place I worked at and it worked but the outlook was not there it wwanted to create a new outlook profile when opened? any suggestions on that part?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

No suggestions: new user = new outlook profile.

Standardization always has a short term cost


----------

